# EMG 89 in the bridge?



## xXcondemnedXx (Jan 4, 2008)

Now i know this is crazy.(or not)
but has any1 tried out the EMG 89 in the bridge?


----------



## Edroz (Jan 4, 2008)

not crazy at all, great bridge pickup as in humbucking mode it's more or less an EMG 85. 

Reb Beach used one for years


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 4, 2008)

The one thing you want to do is get the 89R. its the same pickup as an 89, just with the 3rd coil (the one in single coil mode) on the opposite side, for use in the neck position. otherwise, id recommend turning the pickup around (so the emg logo reads upside down from normal). The 89/SA/89R is a really common pickup set for HSH guitars, as it lets you simulate a standard jackson style 5way switch


----------



## FortePenance (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool Rob Beach video, that was some great tone from those EMGs. Mmm, maybe I need me some 89s. His volume knob is piss close to the pickups though.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 5, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> The one thing you want to do is get the 89R. its the same pickup as an 89, just with the 3rd coil (the one in single coil mode) on the opposite side, for use in the neck position. otherwise, id recommend turning the pickup around (so the emg logo reads upside down from normal). The 89/SA/89R is a really common pickup set for HSH guitars, as it lets you simulate a standard jackson style 5way switch



{edit] for some reason i thought you said try it in the neck. 
The 89 is designed for the bridge. the 89R (Reverse, if that says anything) is the neck version.


----------



## Ext789 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have an 89 in the neck position of an rg. That with an SA in the middle and an 81 in the bridge. I bet the 89 would sound really good in the bridge position, obviously it would be brighter. It all just depends on how you like your bridge position to sound. It makes the emg's so much more versatile to have an 89. I wish emg made a 89-7 and an SA-7.


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Jan 5, 2008)

Ext789 said:


> . I wish emg made a 89-7 and an SA-7.



i was gonna start a new thread on that but i couldnt b bothered.
lets email EMG 50000 times
and ask if theyl make 1


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 5, 2008)

you can order either, (the single coil is in a 35dc housing) but you have to order 280 or so of them


----------



## nikt (Jan 5, 2008)

I use 89 in bridge in my alder SRC6. I picked it up cause I wanted something with more lows then 81 delivers and also single coil in bridge position. Sounds great, just how I wanted. the SA is also cool pickup, very clear sounding


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 12, 2008)

My SLSMG runs 89-R in the neck and 89 in the bridge. The neck one sounds especially great, and the bridge is good for some twang/funk stuff. It's hilarious playing skank-funk lines and SRV-styled blues on such a blatantly "metal" guitar...


----------



## xXcondemnedXx (Jan 14, 2008)

i cant belive EMG made a coil-tappable 7 string pickup for the new Hellraisers. I want a pair.....


----------



## Edroz (Jan 14, 2008)

i can't believe they're still using a bass pickup housing for it  


i guess it's cool if you already have an EMG routed guitar though.


----------



## ibznorange (Jan 14, 2008)

Edroz said:


> i can't believe they're still using a bass pickup housing for it
> 
> 
> i guess it's cool if you already have an EMG routed guitar though.



agreed. its annoying. id still prefer an emg60 over the blackouts, but id rather get the blackouts and not route my guitar. the whole reversible thing would be nice
its really, really annoying
/frustration


----------

